# Don't the French sell motorhomes?



## 107080 (Sep 17, 2007)

Don't know if this Brit community can answer this but I thought I'd ask. In my ongoing research about buying a MH for open-ended full-timing in Europe, I thought I would check out the option of buying in France, as I have a good friend whose south Paris home will be my 'base', and hence, I could provide a French address.

However, efforts to Google all manner of French MH 'dealers' comes up only with rental companies. What's the story here? Don't the French go for selling MH's? Anyone know of dealerships in the larger Paris area?

Meanwhile, I've found a brand I really like--the Eddis Autohomes Wanderer line, but DANG, they appear to only sell in UK, where, as far as I know, it's next to impossible for an American to buy one and get help from the dealer to get it registered, insured etc, as it is possible to do in Holland and possibly Germany. AAARRGH! And the MOT requirement would have me trapsing back to UK every few months. 

This is the most frustrating dilemma!  

Thanks for your input.

Karen


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Hi Karen

The French refer to motorhomes [any size apparently] as Le camping car.
If you have look on the French eBay site as a starter you should be able to pick out some dealers as well as the private sales.

Bon chance 

Dave


----------



## 107080 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks, Dave. 

Well, after quite awhile on the france ebay site, I see several for sale, but none leading to 'Dealers'--I don't know if this is because the sellers are all private, or because of my mauvais French. 

I wonder if the English dealers sell to those with a French address any easier than those without a EU address. Anyone know?

Karen


----------



## Grunhilda (Jul 9, 2007)

As a Brit living in France (only for another 6 months) and looking at a motor home purchase all I can say is - they hide very well! Try searching under 'camping car occasions' (second-hand). I've found the best links by searching for manufacturers sites who will list the dealers. Even then, many don't have a website. Disappointingly thin on the ground, which is surprising considering the numbers on the road during the summer. But you do stand a chance around Paris.

Try this http://www.rapido.fr/sites/fra/concess.php


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Have a look at the french google. www.google.fr
Or http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&q=camping+cars+occasions&btnG=Recherche+Google&meta=

Good luck.

Maddie


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Excuse me for pointing out this anomily but..... if you are thinking about full timing in europe.... then why are you looking at UK manufactured Motorhomes?? Continue with your French search. I have a friend (ex-pat) who lives in France and bought an Eriba lowline (basically the same as a lowline Hymer) from a french dealer.

Other options try the dealers who advertise in the Motorhome press who are based in Belgium, Germany etc.

Pete.


----------



## 88862 (May 10, 2005)

*Motorhomes*

Hi
Try this link
http://www.campingcar-ossau.com/fr/accueil.html
Then Nos Marques for models & dealers,
Nos Occasions for used models.
Best of luck
Roger


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

THEPOET said:


> Excuse me for pointing out this anomily but..... if you are thinking about full timing in europe.... then why are you looking at UK manufactured Motorhomes?? Continue with your French search. I have a friend (ex-pat) who lives in France and bought an Eriba lowline (basically the same as a lowline Hymer) from a french dealer.
> 
> Other options try the dealers who advertise in the Motorhome press who are based in Belgium, Germany etc.
> 
> Pete.


I have to agree with this one wholeheartedly. If you buy Pilote, Rapido, Eriba, etc. or any of the German makes you will get natural left hand drive and much better support, should anything go wrong (somewhat unlikely with these makes probably).

It might be worth your while searching for a company called CLC, which I think stands for camping, loisir, camping-car. One of their sales outlets is in St Dizier on the road to Bar-le-Duc, and they do have other branches.

Good luck with your search.

Eribiste


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

Further to my recent post, try www.clc-loisirs.com, this should open the CLC web site for you.

Regards

Eribiste


----------



## 107080 (Sep 17, 2007)

THEPOET said:


> Excuse me for pointing out this anomily but..... if you are thinking about full timing in europe.... then why are you looking at UK manufactured Motorhomes?? Pete.


Because I fell in love with the Elddis' layout & feature options for price yesterday, after days of hours of looking at this and that.  Besides, isn't the UK part of Europe? I certainly plan to travel it, as well! But I know you're likely right, and that it would be dumb. I figured there would be LHD versions of the Elddis models, too, but what do I know?

Thanks for the links to explore.

Karen


----------



## Tmax (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi Karen,
Loads of camping car dealers in France for most European makes. I live in France and bought my Hymer from the local agent who also does rentals. At the end of each season the rental vans are usually sold off as no one wants to rent a 2 year old van and great discounts can be found although mileages can be a little high but warranties last for the full time. One thing though, I am pretty sure you cannot register a vehicle in France unless you have a permanent address and proof of that will need to be produced ( Household utility bill etc.) Good luck !

Tom

Toujours a Vacances !


----------



## 107080 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey, Tom! Merci pour votre response ;^)

I have indeed found various places in France which sell used vehicles, and at this point, my main concerns are bureaucratic--the registration and insurance problems. I have to go visit the French Consulate in San Francisco and ask if having a permanent residence in a friend's home 'counts' in their world. 

The only dealer in all of Europe I've found which handles all the 'reg and insurance' paperwork for you is BW Campers in Amsterdam, and they mostly sell old Rimor's, the interior floorplans of which don't appeal to me for longer term living. Also, I need air-con, at least in the driving cabin, which most of theirs lack

It's much more fun to do the 'fantasy research' on motorhomes and travels, than tackle these nuts and bolts problems!!

Karen


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Le Voyager are a french manufacturer and my mate has one. They are not cheap mind you but the quality of build is excellent. The frames are all aluminium alloy no wood to rot if you get a leak, 5 yrs warranty and they even did an out of warranty repair for him because "it should never have happened"

see a british manufacturer saying that


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*France*

Hello Karen,

Where are you based?

I have some French motorhome magazines, Camping Car Monde (Motorhome World). Many of the dealers advertise in them. If you like they are yours free.

Trev.>>>voyez Ici<<<

Here is a link to the mag

Any use?

Trev


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Maron*

Here is a link to the French Equivalent of Brownhills

>>>Ypocamp<<<

Trev.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

I should point out that Pilote are a French manufacturer (and I think they make Le Voyager too) and Mooveo.
They are based in La Limouziniere, Pays de la Loire, I believe.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Hi be careful what you buy if you want it registered in France, it's unlikely you will be able to register a standard English van. The French are infuriating with their imatriculation rules and regs. I've just got my Euramobil registered here it took me best part of three months!! admittedly one of which was August when most of France is on holiday.
If you want a French registered Euramobil 810EB, I just happen to have one for sale.
John.


----------



## waddy (Apr 21, 2006)

*Motorhomes for sale france*

French dealerships for M/homes are a bit like London buses you can drive through France and not see one for 2-300kms then there are 3 on an industrial estate . France is a beauracratic society where 1 in every 5 people are employed by the government therefore nothing is ever attained without a struggle right back to pre revolutionary times this has been the case anyway back to your question yes they do sell m/homes try putting in narbonne accessories in your search engine they have sales sites all over France they have an end of year sale on at the moment with some amazing price reductions on 2007 model prices plus they also have very good accessory shops and their workshops will fit most of the larger or most complex items at very good prices compared to the UK let me know how you get on with your quest to register a m/home in France as i would also be interested in doing this. Frank


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

kkmickleson said:


> The only dealer in all of Europe I've found which handles all the 'reg and insurance' paperwork for you is BW Campers in Amsterdam...


Hi Karen,

don't buy in Netherlands!

Problem is that they impose a very high tax on anything that moves by means of a combustion engine. Theoretically it is possible to get this tax refunded, if you are a foreigner and buy for export. But getting there is a bureaucratic nightmare, after which you are ready for the funny farm...

I don't really know about France, but in Germany every reputable dealer will handle all the paperwork for you, provided you pay for it. And, no matter in which EU country you want to register your MH, you will need a place of residence in this country.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 107080 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for your comments, Frank and Gerhard. 

The Narbonne accessories search didn't turn up much, Frank, but info about the town Narbonne in southern France. Is that what you meant?

Gerhard, the dilemma I'm wrestling with is that the 'rules' for registration and insurance are, I believe, different if you are American than if you are British--at least, I need to *know* how it will differ.

From research thus far, I've learned, I *think*, that with a carte de sejour and 'permanent address' in France, which I will have, I can register a vehicle in France. With that base covered, I may be able to go to Germany to buy once I settle at my friend's house, and they can sell it to me as an 'export' to France. Or, I may just buy in France. 

The good thing about the BW Campers guys is that they take care of ALL of the details for you--registration, insurance, etc, which for me would be a GREAT service. Perhaps the reason they mostly sell older Rimors is that they're cheaper, and all the Dutch taxes can be added on without 'breaking your bank'.

However, for various reasons, I've come to the conclusion that the best bet for the broadest range of options re: getting a MH is to become a French 'resident' with a 'permanent address'. This will also make open ended motorhome travel easier, I think, for the longer run.

As with everything, the devil is in the details, and I'm trying to pin them down as much as possible before I get to France, so I'm prepared for them. 

Karen


----------



## Tmax (Aug 5, 2006)

*Motorhomes for sale france*

Hi,
Some information which may be of interest to Waddy or anyone else who are looking at importing a van into France. As you may or may not know, Importing a British manufactured van is almost impossible because the gas regulations are different and on most vans the habitation door is on the wrong side and it will not comply with French Construction and Use Regulations. 
A very interesting article on Number plate regulations and the lack of need to change plates can be found in the November issue of "French News" which is the English language newspaper in France for expats. 
The text is on the attachment and I hope you can read it !

Regards, Tom

Toujours a Vacances !


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

kkmickleson said:


> Gerhard, the dilemma I'm wrestling with is that the 'rules' for registration and insurance are, I believe, different if you are American than if you are British--at least, I need to *know* how it will differ.


Hi again Karen,

one advantage of the European Union is that such procedures are more and more standardized throughout the EU. Especially for registering a car this means:

As you probably intend to live in France for more than 3 months, and being not a citizen of any EU member state, you a residence permit, the "carte de sejour" anyway. And for the residence permit you need a permanent address. Having both an address and a carte de sejour you can register a motor vehicle on your name in France, just like any French or EU citizen can do. No difference.

However, like I already said, your _driving licence_ is another, more difficult, issue. You will have to swap it against an EU (French) licence after a year, but as you don't have an EU licence yet I have no idea about the procedures needed for that. Perhaps you even have to do a driving examination, I don't know.

Good news is that importing a vehicle from one EU member state into another is quite easy: Provided that the vehicle was first registered for traffic after 1998, all manufacturers are legally obliged to issue a "Certificate of Conformance" (CoC). So if you e.g. buy an MH in Germany, tell the dealer that you need the CoC and that he should obtain an "Export Registration" (German: "Ausfuhrkennzeichen") for it. With the CoC and the export papers you can then register the vehicle in France (or any other EU member state). There might be a technical examination and payment of taxes linked to this registration, but unless the vehicle has some serious technical flaws that make it non-roadworthy, the national authorities may not refuse to register it if it comes with a CoC! Any refusal would be a violation of EU directives.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

